# CPT 95920 Per patient per hour?



## AHVC (Jan 18, 2011)

When billing for IOM, can you bill for numerous patients during the same hour or is it only appropriate to bill 1 patient per hour regardless of how many patients are being monitored.

Max = 95920 billed 24 times in a day?

Code 95920 should be used once per hour even if multiple electrophsiologic studies are performed....does this refer to multiple patients????  Or is it possible to be monitoring numerous patients and billing 95920 for each patient being monitored?


----------

